# Good inexpensive goggle brand?



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm considering getting these: Smith Products | SmithOptics.com

Is smith a good brand? Any suggestions?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

That's just a link to the Smith website, were you trying to ask about a specific pair? Smith is a great goggle anyway. But like all companies they have top and bottom of the line. Your best bet would be to keep an eye on websites like Whiskey Militia as they have top of the line stuff for super cheap and, you know, bottom of the line stuff for super duper cheap.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not a gear whore and I've taken my kids hand me down goggles as they keep buying more expensive goggles. Their money not mine :eusa_clap:

That said I have had their 1 yr used goggles for 2 seasons now (3yrs). They have held up very well and fit perfect to my Smith helmet.
Maybe not the most fashionable, or best out there but again, held up well for me and we ride a lot. (60 days for the Midwest is a lot ahahah)


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

I just tried the link, it should lead you to the transit goggles. they go for about $65 on the website. and i will try that site, thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Smith goggles have been around for a long time and know what they are doing...but more important is the fit and matching the lens with conditions that you will be riding.


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

Like wrathfuldeity said, make sure the lense matches the conditions you will be riding. That's the biggest lesion I've learned while investing in googles.


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

You can also get some pretty good Von zippers for a descent price too.


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

shauna03 said:


> I'm considering getting these: Smith Products | SmithOptics.com
> 
> Is smith a good brand? Any suggestions?


If you're digging through your grandma's couch cushions for your goggle fund... our VonZipper Beefy Snowboard Goggle won't break the bank and will keep you heading straight down the hill.


----------



## Hiltzy (Nov 14, 2013)

*Affordable but quality brand*

I reccomend Anon. They were my first goggles and I used them for four years. Not exactly 30 dollar goggles, but they have options cheaper than most that will last you if you stick with boarding.


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hiltzy said:


> I reccomend Anon. They were my first goggles and I used them for four years. Not exactly 30 dollar goggles, but they have options cheaper than most that will last you if you stick with boarding.


Do you know if they have good fishbowl lenses for cheaps?


----------



## Hiltzy (Nov 14, 2013)

shauna03 said:


> Do you know if they have good fishbowl lenses for cheaps?


Check out Hawkeyes, they are relatively large/curved lenses for the price range (100$).


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

Hiltzy said:


> Check out Hawkeyes, they are relatively large/curved lenses for the price range (100$).


I usually get all the Anon goggles (except the new M1 line) for 60$ boxing week.:yahoo:


----------



## Hiltzy (Nov 14, 2013)

PiKiT said:


> I usually get all the Anon goggles (except the new M1 line) for 60$ boxing week.:yahoo:


Yeah they tend to have great sales as well as a reasonable baseline price.


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

Hiltzy said:


> Yeah they tend to have great sales as well as a reasonable baseline price.


Yeah dude, only time I ever had any problem with any Anon goggles was out east in -40 weather and it was fogged up.


----------

